# Things you see in an attic



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

From an inspection report


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> ...


I've been asked more than a few times if a dryer or exhaust fan can be put into the vent for a drainage system. It is my opinion that we as an industry give people way to much credit when it comes to plumbing knowledge. 

Be courteous and treat people with respect but assume they know nothing about plumbing.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

The pipe below the first wye has a cap with a hole drilled in it to receive thin rubber tubing that drains the condensation to I don't know where


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Could they at least put the wye's the right direction.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> Could they at least put the wye's the right direction.


if they did I would be good with it:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> Could they at least put the wye's the right direction.


 

I think that those wyes are installed in the right directtion.... 

I think that those are fart fans tied into the sewer stack......if the wyes were pointing the opposite direction, every time it rained, water would be dripping through the fan, the fart fans can push the air into the stack and it goes out the roof without 
getting moisture into the pipe... 

I dont know how the sewer gas keeps from filtering down those poly pipes.... 
was the smell the problem in the bathrooms?? 




I feel that he should have used WHITE DUCT tape instead of GREY.... 
I think the grey tape really degrades the quality of the work

now that is pretty smart.. for a diyr...:thumbup:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

omg ... wow


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

He forgot to prime those vent tubes.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

What were they trying to do ?
What the hell is that ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> What were they trying to do ? What the hell is that ?



It's a fart tree


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> It's a fart tree


Note to self. Don't plant one of those in the yard.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> It's a fart tree


I lol'd, that's hilarious.


----------

